
Executing code in comments? - javinpaul
http://programming.guide/java/executing-code-in-comments.html
======
signa11
umm, is the title misleading ? fta, it is actually executing code _not_ in
comments :)

~~~
aioobe
The question mark in the end indicates that it's a question. As in "Can I
really execute code in comments?" The answer is obviously no.

If I accidentally stumbled across this functionality, I would probably google
those exact words.

